# Looking for a electrical switch



## Rupert123 (7 mo ago)

I have an air source heat pump with a 10mm cable which is good enough for ~22amps. I was thinking of using this same run of wire for an electric car charging point, using an either/or switch (i.e. only one unit could ever run at any one time). My idea would be for the charger to be available from ~10pm to 4am. However, this would mean getting out of bed to switch the heating and hot water back on at 4am. So, I am trying to find an either/or switch with a inbuilt timer to do the switching for me, or if there is a suitable digital switch which could handle the heavier current. I kind of feel such a device will exist, but finding one is not proving easy.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I would ask your electrician.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Who's Allowed to Join ElectricianTalk.com


----------



## Rupert123 (7 mo ago)

John Valdes said:


> Who's Allowed to Join ElectricianTalk.com


Two unhelpful responses for a retired electrician


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

so if you are a retired electrician, just fill out your profile with the required info, this is a pro's only forum we get a lot of DIY requests and are cautious because the forum rules forbid us talking to them

so for your problem i would suggest a simple plug in timer, 24hr, controlling a NO/NC relay


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Rupert123 said:


> I have an air source heat pump with a 10mm cable which is good enough for ~22amps. I was thinking of using this same run of wire for an electric car charging point, using an either/or switch (i.e. only one unit could ever run at any one time). My idea would be for the charger to be available from ~10pm to 4am. However, this would mean getting out of bed to switch the heating and hot water back on at 4am. So, I am trying to find an either/or switch with a inbuilt timer to do the switching for me, or if there is a suitable digital switch which could handle the heavier current. I kind of feel such a device will exist, but finding one is not proving easy.


The mods need to move your tread to the UK forum. Anything would tell you would be North American based.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Almost Retired said:


> so if you are a retired electrician, just fill out your profile with the required info, this is a pro's only forum we get a lot of DIY requests and are cautious because the forum rules forbid us talking to them
> 
> so for your problem i would suggest a simple plug in timer, 24hr, controlling a NO/NC relay


even better ,, run an extension cord inside next to your bed and plug it in at night instead of the timer
but you still need the relay and maybe it could be at the breaker box


----------

